# Doggie rooms in the basement



## Blacklite (Sep 29, 2011)

I currently have my dog's "room" in the basement. Her room consists of her crate, bed, bowls, wee-wee pad, and toys. It is a section of the basement that is closed off from the rest of the basement and in the morning we go down, move the baby crate and she is free to go all over the house, going to the basement to do her business, drink, eat etc.

Is this wrong? I've been reading online, and apparently it's not good for dogs to sleep away from their owners or something? Granted, it's not like there's space in any of our rooms to keep a crate or bed, but she seems happy. What do you guys think?


----------



## Dezzoi (Sep 19, 2011)

I personally see no problem with it. As long as she doesn't stay down there too long and has her crate, bed, water, etc, it's fine. And if she's happy then it's okay with her too. I personally don't let me dogs sleep with me. I don't like dogs on the bed, but, they do just fine.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## Wag_More (Jun 7, 2011)

My dog has her own room as well (has since she was 9 weeks old) with the same set up: crate/bed, toys, water, etc. Its her room to sleep at night and when we're out of the house and she's not supervised. I've found it to be a great set up, as long as its used only for sleeping at night and for when you cannot supervise them.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

Not my cup of tea but I agree if it's working for you go for it. I have a dog room but it is right off of the kitchen and main entry door to the house. And she has a sliding glass door to view the deck and great outdoors. In other words the busiest part of the house. She's kept there when we go out. But she sleeps in our room. Actually on the bed, but before she earned that privledge she slept in a crate in the bedroom for about a year. I am one that feels it's important for the dog to sleep in the same room as the person. For bonding purposes for sure but honastly if someone breaks into the house at night I want my little watch dog to bark and wake me up. She can't do that in the basement. So I want her right by me. My previous dogs slept on the bedroom floor. This is the first one I've allowed on furniture. IMO I want the dog with me, why get one if I were to lock it up in the basement at night? But I also know that everyone lives differently than me, and has a right to do as they please. IOW What works in your house is fine to do in your house.


----------



## Ramble On Rose (Apr 21, 2010)

My neighbors do this with their Bulldog because someone in the house is allergic. Seems to work for them.


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Blacklite said:


> Is this wrong? I've been reading online, and apparently it's not good for dogs to sleep away from their owners or something?


There are some people that think anything other than treating a dog like a human child is 'horrible'. Don't listen to them.


----------



## TraceysMenagerie (Nov 28, 2011)

wvasko said:


> If it ain't broke don't fix it.


Amen to that!
It sounds like your puppy is happy and your happy, a capital set up for everyone in my opinion.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I really don't see anything wrong with it. You'll read all sorts of things online. From "if your dog sleeps on your bed, it will be alpha forever" (load of BS) to "if your dog sleeps away from you, you're being cruel".

Cadence slept on his own in the gated off kitchen (he had his crate, doggie bed, toys, water there) at night and whenever I wasn't home. He only "graduated" to come sleep in my room when he was over a year old, i.e. when I knew he 100% wouldn't have any accidents whatsoever. He never had a problem with sleeping on his own though. My current puppy Lyra sleeps in the doggie room downstairs (I've moved since Cadence was a pup) and she's fine with it. She wakes up really, really early and would make a TON of noise if she's sleeping in her crate in my room. So it works better for both of us when she sleeps alone.

It's really not a big deal. If anything, she's happier in the mornings now because she misses me, lol.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Its fine overall IMO, I'd only have two concerns about it-
if the basement has any moisture problems (dampness, general mustiness), then it isn't good to spend so much time breathing the air down there. If its a more "finished" basement and has climate control similar to the rest of the house, then no big deal.

The other is a personal preference...I like to be able to hear the dog(s) at night so on the rare occasion there is an upset tummy I can take the dog outside quickly. But if your dog is using pee pads inside anyway, I suppose it doesn't matter.

Really, its all about spending quality time with the dog when you are home and awake.


----------



## DELee36 (Nov 27, 2011)

Our one dog loves to be with us at night...the other goes off to his own place and is usually pestered by someone being around him at night. If the dog does not act upset or stressed...he/she probably isn't. Like others said...if aint broke, don't fix it.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

I know people that have their (human) kids bedroom in the basement so doggy bedroom in the basement doesnt phase me a bit. I have never used wee-wee pads so no comment there. A Saint using wee-wee pads...Im not sure they make them big enough to contain lakes!

Buster has had his own room for a while now with his bed, toys and a water bowl. It's pretty much used as a big crate. He's in there for bedtime, when we're not home and any time during the day he just wants to get away. It's also where he goes, on his own, when he decides he's ready for bed...if I dont respond to that cue he'll start being a pest so I'll tuck him in (take him potty, put down a fresh water bowl and put his gate up for the night).


----------

